

Why Groupon is Not Necessarily Bad for Business - fezzl
http://blog.zuupy.com/3-reasons-that-groupon-is-not-necessarily-bad

======
supermanwillfly
The model is interesting but Groupon's margin will drop as more competitors
come in and self-service comes in. I don't think that a 50% margin is tenable
for many small businesses.

I disagree with the statement that Groupon sheds light on issues in a
business. Restaurants, for example, aren't structurally built to handle that.
Think about it for a second - it's really hard, even at scale to make a $10
(market price) tuna sandwich for $2.50. There are companies focused on better-
serving restaurants like Corner Dish.

